# Λατινικά vs Ελληνικά! Ποιος νικάει;



## Farofylakas (Jun 4, 2009)

Μια φίλη με ρώτησε ποιες είναι πιο διαδεδομένες στον κόσμο, λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης ή λατινικής;

Της διευκρίνισα πως η ερώτηση έχει περισσότερο νόημα εάν μιλάμε για τον Δυτικό Κόσμο γιατί στην Άπω Ανατολή π.χ. δεν πιστεύω πως έχουν ιδιαίτερη εξάπλωση ούτε ελληνικές, ούτε λατινικές λέξεις όμως ομολόγησα πως δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι περισσότερες δυτικές γλώσσες είναι γεμάτες από ελληνικά και λατινικά δάνεια. Πολλές ελληνικές λέξεις μάλιστα βρήκαν τον δρόμο τους στις άλλες γλώσσες μέσω των Λατινικών και κρατήσαν έτσι την λατινική τους κατάληξη (Θυμάμαι μια Ολλανδέζα καθηγήτρια που μας εξήγησε στην τάξη πως η ολλανδική λέξη _politicus_ έχει λατινική ρίζα!)

Υπάρχουν κλάδοι που κατακλύζονται από μια ελληνική ή λατινική νομεκλατούρα. Έτσι για παράδειγμα τα Ελληνικά είναι κυρίαρχα στην Ιατρική ενώ τα Λατινικά είναι η επιλογή για τις ονομασίες των ειδών τής χλωρίδας και της πανίδας (όμως εδώ και πάλι, πάμπολλες λέξεις όπως chrysanthemum ή monachus είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής).

Οι λατινογενείς γλώσσες, με αιχμή τού δόρατος τα Ισπανικά, είναι ιδιαίτερα εξαπλωμένες στον κόσμο πράγμα που ενδέχεται να δίνει ένα προβάδισμα στα Λατινικά.

Κι ενώ ποτέ δεν με είχε απασχολήσει αυτό το θέμα, τελικά μου μεταδόθηκε και εμένα η απορία.

Προφανώς για κάθε γλώσσα ισχύει κάτι το διαφορετικό όμως γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν διάφορες προσπάθειες καταγραφής δανείων. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να δοθεί μια σωστή απάντηση όμως είπα να ρωτήσω κι εσάς γιατί πραγματικά θα με ενδιέφερε η άποψή σας. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Και πώς θα προσμετρήσουμε μικτές κατασκευές, όπως audiometer, videophile, telefacsimile κλπ;


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 4, 2009)

Έτσι όπως έχει τεθεί ανταγωνιστικά το θέμα φαντάζομαι πως τα υβρίδια μπορούν να μείνουν απέξω (αφού "αλληλοεξουδετερώνονται") ή τέλος πάντων να προσμετρηθούν καί στις δύο γλώσσες.

Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα κατά πόσο υπάρχουν ελληνογενείς λέξεις που δεν απαντούν στα Ελληνικά ή λατινογενείς που δεν απαντούν στα Λατινικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Για το πρώτο, θα προσμετρήσουμε και τα προσφύματα;

Για το δεύτερο, αυστηρά μιλώντας, οι νεολατινικές επιστημονικές ονομασίες δεν απαντούν στα Λατινικά, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το αστείο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι το «ανταγωνιστικά» — μια και στην κόντρα δεν βλέπω ούτε αρχαίους Έλληνες ούτε Ρωμαίους.

Χοντρικά και βιαστικά, η απάντηση είναι: τα λατινικά. Χωρίς να ξέρω σε ποια ερώτηση ακριβώς απαντώ. Για να μην καταντήσουμε σαν τους τυφλούς επιστήμονες που προσπαθούσαν να περιγράψουν έναν ελέφαντα, η ερώτηση θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ πιο σαφής. Και φοβάμαι ότι αυτοί που θέτουν τέτοιο ερώτημα, θα ήθελαν να ρωτήσουν «Με ποια διατύπωση του ερωτήματος θα βγουν πρώτα τα ελληνικά;».

Δυο-τρεις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις μπορεί να δει κανείς εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_language#Word_origins
http://abnet.agrino.org/htmls/E/E009.html

Είναι νωρίς για πιο σοβαρή απάντηση.


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2009)

Φυσικά υπάρχουν ελληνογενείς λέξεις που δεν απαντούν στα ελληνικά.
Άλλωστε, οι περισσότεροι ελληνογενείς νεολογισμοί σ' αυτή την κατηγορία ανήκουν πριν διεθνοποιηθούν.

Μερικά πρόχειρα παραδείγματα. Σε μερικές γλώσσες που δεν τις θυμάμαι τώρα ο κινηματογράφος είναι bioskop ή biograf. Στα γαλλικά, η άρση βαρών είναι halterophilie. Στα ισπανικά το νεκροτομείο είναι tanatorio.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 4, 2009)

Προσπάθησα να μεταδώσω την "ανταγωνιστικότητα" όπως την διέκρινα στην ερώτηση που μου έκαναν και φαντάζομαι πως καταλαβαίνετε ότι πίσω από όλα αυτά κρύβεται αυτή η παιδιάστικη διάθεση να νικήσουμε εμείς ο Έλληνες (τάχα ποιον; τους Ρωμαίους που λέει κι ο Νίκελ :) )

Παρόλα αυτά, κι ενώ στην αρχή σνόμπαρα την ερώτηση, έπειτα μου φάνηκε κάπως ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. Όπως είπα στην αρχή θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ δύσκολη κάποια απάντηση καθώς μιλάμε γενικά για τις γλώσσες και όχι π.χ. μονάχα για τα αγγλικά.

Και για τον Νίκελ που δεν βλέπει καν ερώτηση  ας ξαναπροσπαθήσω: *ποιες είναι πιο διαδεδομένες στις διάφορες γλώσσες; λέξεις από τα Ελληνικά ή λέξεις από τα Λατινικά; *

Τουλάχιστον έτσι το κατάλαβα.

Τους λατινογενείς και ελληνογενείς νεολογισμούς θα τους προσμετρούσα στο σκορ τής αντίστοιχης γλώσσας αφού έχει να κάνει με την επιρροή της.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ μου να καταλάβω αυτή την περηφάνια που βγαίνει μέσα από απλουστεύσεις και χαζομάρες του είδους «η ελληνική είναι η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα», «τα αγγλικά είναι ελληνική διάλεκτος», «τα ελληνικά νικάνε τα λατινικά».

Μπορώ να καταλάβω κάποιον που κοκορεύεται για πράγματα που απέκτησε με τον κόπο του: τους γυμνασμένους τετρακέφαλους, την Πόρσε, το δίπατο σπίτι, τη δίμετρη γκόμενα, τη συλλογή γραμματοσήμων, τις γνώσεις στο κεφάλι του, το τρελό ρεκόρ που κατάφερε να μπει στο Γκίνες.

Καταλαβαίνω και όσους κοκορεύονται για πράγματα που άκοπα απέκτησαν, με τα οποία τους προίκισε η φύση: το παράστημα, τα μακριά μαύρα μαλλιά, τις υπέροχες γάμπες, την ισχυρή μνήμη. Και πάλι υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι ευπρεπές να κοκορεύεσαι γι’ αυτά. Αφήνεις τους άλλους να τα διαπιστώνουν και να τα θαυμάζουν.

Αλλά να κοκορεύεσαι για κάτι στο οποίο δεν έβαλες το χεράκι σου, να μιλάς εκστασιασμένος για την ελληνική γλώσσα όταν δεν έχεις βάλει το παραμικρό πετραδάκι για να γίνει αυτό που είναι σήμερα, ενδεχομένως μάλιστα τη βιάζεις καθημερινά, αυτό δεν απέχει από το οπαδικό πνεύμα: είναι Ολυμπιακός και μπορεί και να εγκληματήσει για την ομάδα του, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα για να είναι η ομάδα εκεί που είναι. Είναι, πώς να το κάνουμε, πιο ηλίθιο και από το «ποιος την έχει μακρύτερη».

Γι’ αυτό, εγώ νομίζω ότι καμιά σοβαρή συζήτηση για αυτά τα θέματα δεν μπορεί να αρχίζει σε ένα ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο, όπου θα πρέπει να γίνει αγώνας για να βγει κάποιος νικητής. Λέμε ότι το _electric_ μετράει σαν ελληνική λέξη επειδή οι Άγγλοι την πήραν από το λατινικό _electricus_, αλλά αυτό προέρχεται από το ελληνικό _ήλεκτρο_. Οπότε, αν θέλω να γίνω κακός, θα ρωτήσω αν θα μετρήσουμε το _royal_ στις λατινικές λέξεις αφού το γαλλικό προέρχεται από το λατινικό _regal_. Θα έρθει μετά ο βαρεμένος, που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποδείξει ότι οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι και οι πρώτες λέξεις ξεκίνησαν δυτικά του Αιγαίου και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι είναι οι συγγενείς λέξεις, και θα σου πει ότι το _regal_ είναι από το _rex_, από το _rego_, από το _ορέγω_ (κι ας είναι cognate), άρα ελληνική λέξη και το _regal_ και το _royal_ – και το _right_, βεβαίως βεβαίως. Και πριν από το _ορέγω_ ουδέν μη ελληνικό. Και εκεί θα γίνουμε μύλος και δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε άκρη. Οπότε γιατί να κοπιάζουμε; Για να νιώσει ο άλλος περήφανος αν πείσει τον εαυτό του ότι το _rectum_ είναι ελληνική λέξη;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για να νιώσει ο άλλος περήφανος αν πείσει τον εαυτό του ότι το _rectum_ είναι ελληνική λέξη;


Να υποθέσω από το _ρέκτης_ (=ενεργητικός), αφού από εκεί ενεργούμαστε;


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 4, 2009)

sarant said:


> Στα ισπανικά το νεκροτομείο είναι tanatorio.



Για να ακριβολογούμε, το _tanatorio_ στα ισπανικά (παγκοσμίως) δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Στην Ισπανία, δηλώνει χώρο που ανήκει στο γραφείο τελετών. Στα ισπανικά το νεκροτομείο είναι _morgue_ (από το γαλλικό _morgue_). Από την άλλη, το ισπανικό νεκροταφείο είναι _cementerio_ το οποίο προέρχεται από το λατινικο _coemeterĭum_, το οποίο με τη σειρά του προέρχεται από το ελληνικό _κοιμητήριον_.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ μου να καταλάβω αυτή την περηφάνια που βγαίνει μέσα από απλουστεύσεις και χαζομάρες του είδους «η ελληνική είναι η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα», «τα αγγλικά είναι ελληνική διάλεκτος», «τα ελληνικά νικάνε τα λατινικά».



Φίλε Νίκελ,
Νομίζω πως αδικείς την ερώτηση όταν την βάζεις στο ίδιο καζάνι με τα δύο πρώτα που παραθέτεις τα οποία είναι ανυπόστατες δηλώσεις οι οποίες πολλάκις έχουν ψεχθεί. Κι έπειτα εγώ έθεσα εδώ μια ερώτηση και δεν έκανα κάποια δήλωση γεμάτη έπαρση. Δες τα μπλε γράμματα στην τελευταία μου ανάρτηση.

Να πω όμως πρώτα πως η απλή ή και απλοϊκή περηφάνια και χαρά που νοιώθει κάποιος για τα επιτεύγματα της ομάδας του (εθνικής, ποδοσφαιρικής ή ό,τι άλλο) δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι και τόσο κατακριτέες. Κι εγώ π.χ. χαίρομαι και καμαρώνω που ο άνθρωπος πήγε στο φεγγάρι κι ας μην συνέβαλα προσωπικά καθόλου σ’ αυτό. Πόσο μάλλον που επιλέγω να δω αυτήν την κατάκτηση περισσότερο σαν κατάκτηση τού ανθρώπου κι όχι π.χ. των Αμερικανών.

Πραγματικά έτσι όπως το θέτεις δεν θα έπρεπε να ασχολείται κανείς με κανένα αθλητικό γεγονός αφού μη έχοντας συμβάλει προσωπικά στην επίδοση τής όποιας ομάδας θα έπρεπε να είναι αδιάφορος για τα επιτεύγματά της και προφανώς θα έπρεπε π.χ. τις Κυριακές να περνάει τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του γράφοντας πραγματείες για τον Κάφκα. (Αφήνω κατά μέρους ότι συχνά μιλάμε για τον 6ο παίκτη στο μπάσκετ ή τον 12ο στο ποδόσφαιρο, όπου αναγνωρίζουμε στους οπαδούς μια συμμετοχή στην νίκη τής ομάδας).

Επιστρέφω λοιπόν στην ερώτηση που είναι απλοϊκή μα όχι άστοχη. Κάποιος απλός άνθρωπος ισχυρίστηκε κάπου αυθόρμητα πως τα Ελληνικά έχουν πλουτίσει τις άλλες γλώσσες περισσότερο από τα Λατινικά και έπειτα του δημιουργήθηκε η αγωνία να μάθει κατά πόσο αυτό είναι τάχα αλήθεια. Κι ακριβώς εκεί είναι που σου λέω πως αδικείς το θέμα. Όταν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για την αλήθεια και ρωτάει να μάθει, ε, αυτό είναι καλό και δεν πρέπει να το σνομπάρεις.

Έλπισα πως θα έβλεπα εδώ κάποια προσπάθεια για προσέγγιση. Φαντάζομαι πως μπορώ να πω στην φίλη μου να συνεχίσει να πιστεύει και να διαλαλεί ό,τι θέλει. Η επιστήμη, έστω από απαξίωση, σήκωσε νωρίς-νωρίς τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Φίλτατε Φαροφύλακα, ζητάω συγγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση που προκάλεσε η απάντησή μου. Δεν καταδίκασα το φίλαθλο πνεύμα, και καλό είναι να ζητωκραυγάζουμε πότε πότε για την εθνικάρα, αρκεί να μη νομίζουμε όταν νικάει ότι έγινε κάτι κοσμογονικό σε εθνικό ή άλλο επίπεδο (και αντίστροφα, όταν χάνει). Αρκεί να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα στις σωστές τους διαστάσεις. Και δεν είναι ενοχλητικό να θεωρούν κάποιοι ότι η ελληνική είναι η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα, αρκεί να μην στηρίζουν τη διατύπωση με επιχειρήματα που την καθιστούν γραφική. Ούτε ενοχλεί να αγαπούν κάποιοι το πολυτονικό, αρκεί να μη νομίζουν ότι στην κατάργησή του βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα της παιδείας.

Οπότε, δεν βάζω το ερώτημα στο ίδιο καζάνι με τις σαχλαμαροδηλώσεις. Απλώς φοβάμαι την άγονη συζήτηση που θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει με την απάντηση. Την πρόχειρη απάντηση την έδωσα αμέσως: *τα λατινικά νικάνε*. Έδωσα επίσης και μια «στατιστική»:

A computerised survey of about 80,000 words in the old _Shorter Oxford Dictionary _(3rd ed.) was published in _Ordered Profusion_ by Thomas Finkenstaedt and Dieter Wolff (1973) that estimated the origin of English words as follows:

Langue d'oïl, including French and Old Norman: 28.3%
Latin, including modern scientific and technical Latin: 28.24%
Other Germanic languages (including words directly inherited from Old English): 25%
Greek: 5.32%
No etymology given: 4.03%
Derived from proper names: 3.28%
All other languages contributed less than 1%
Δεν ξέρω με ποια κριτήρια βγήκαν αυτά τα νούμερα (παρότι αναζήτησα το βιβλίο). Θα μπορούσα να παραθέσω κι άλλες τέτοιες μοιρασιές που ανεβάζουν τα ελληνικά στο 10%, αλλά εξαρτάται από το πώς μετράς τι. Ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσε να στήσει κάποιος μια μοιρασιά όπου τα ελληνικά θα κερδίζουν τα λατινικά (ίσως το πασχίζει ο Κωνσταντινίδης, αλλά δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα το βιβλίο του, οπότε ας μην τον αδικήσω).

Η επιστήμη δεν σηκώνει εύκολα τα χέρια της, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν έχει πρόχειρες αποστομωτικές απαντήσεις για να ανατρέψει το ιδεολόγημα του άλλου. Αν δεν του αρκούν οι αριθμοί μιας μελέτης (όπως της παραπάνω), τι θα πρέπει να κάνω εγώ; Να βάλω κάτω μια μια όλες τις λέξεις των δυτικών γλωσσών, να προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη από τους καβγάδες των ετυμολόγων και να μετράω; Στο ίδιο άρθρο της Wikipedia γράφει (το ενδεχομένως υπερβολικό) «It is estimated that about 25,000 words are added to the language each year». Ε, αυτοί προσθέτουν λέξεις πιο γρήγορα απ’ όσο μετράω εγώ! :)

(Στη φίλη σου πες «Τα λατινικά νικάνε. Το είπε ο νικ-ελ».)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Στη φίλη σου πες «Τα λατινικά νικάνε. Το είπε ο νικ-ελ».)


O (Γερμανο)Σκανδιναβός θεός.

@Farofylakas


> που ο άνθρωπος πήγε στο φεγγάρι


lunar-linguistic news :)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8081817.stm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2009)

*Πώς βαφτίστηκε η έδρα κλασικών σπουδών στο Σαν Σερίφε*

Καταπώς λένε οι θρύλοι και οι παραδόσεις του αρχιπελάγους, κάποτε στα παλιά χρόνια βρέθηκε ένας χορηγός για να ιδρυθεί έδρα και βιβλιοθήκη κλασικών σπουδών στο Σαν Σερίφε.

Αφού λύθηκε το οικονομικό, οι καλοί νησιώτες έμπλεξαν με το επόμενο πρόβλημα: Πώς να βαφτίσουν την έδρα —και, στα ελληνικά ή στα λατινικά; Ή μήπως να της δώσουν ένα όνομα χαρακτηριστικό για το αρχιπέλαγός τους;

Μετά από πολλές και έντονες συζητήσεις, ο σύλλογος των κυριών του υπουργικού συμβουλίου, ΠΡωτοπόρες για την Ονομασία της ΈΔΡας του Ιδρύματος Κλασικών και Ελληνιστικών Σπουδων (οι γνωστές *ΠΡΟ.ΕΔΡ.Ι.Κ.Ε.Σ*) αποφάσισαν και «έπεισαν» τους συζύγους τους να ζητήσουν ονομασίες που να περιέχουν ελληνικό ή λατινικό αντιστοίχως στοιχείο, στοιχείο της τοπικής παράδοσης, και οπωσδήποτε ένα διπλό σύμφωνο (η σύζυγος του προέδρου είχε μανία με τα διπλά σύμφωνα, τα θεωρούσε «πολύ διακοσμητικά»).

Οι ελληνιστές αποφάσισαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον ελληνικό όρο *Νέος* και ως τοπικό στοιχείο το κολιμπρί, το εθνικό πουλί (φυσικά εξελληνισμένο). Προφανώς δεν τους είχε διαφύγει το _«λιμπρί»_ στο κολιμπρί, μια μακρινή αναφορά στα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης, την οποία όμως άφηναν υπόρρητη, αφού δεν ήταν στα ελληνικά. Κατέληξαν λοιπόν στην πρόταση *Ν. Κολιββρίς* με συντομευμένη μορφή του «Νέα» και το κατασκευασμένο σύμπλεγμα των δύο βήτα.

Οι λατινιστές αντίθετα προτίμησαν την τοπική παράδοση των μαγισσών, έπαιξαν υπόρρητα με την ανερχόμενη νέα παγκόσμια γλώσσα, τα αγγλικά, και πρότειναν το *Hexx Libris*.

Η έδρα ονομάστηκε στα λατινικά (σήμερα αναφέρεται χαϊδευτικά απλώς ως έδρα *Ex Libris*). Η ήττα των ελληνιστών (που ήταν το φαβορί) ήταν μεγάλη (και από τότε λέγεται ότι μετράνε μια-μια τις ελληνικές λέξεις για να αποδείξουν ότι είναι περισσότερες από τις λατινικές —έχουν φτάσει μέχρι το Δέλτα). Η επίδραση των ελληνικών στο αρχιπέλαγος σώζεται σήμερα (λογικό!) μόνο στο Ναυτικό Σώμα και στην Υπηρεσία Φάρων, όπου χρησιμοποιούν και το ανεξήγητο πια σύνθημα: *«Όχι στο βήτα, ναι στο γάμμα!»*

_Όπως σε κάθε καλή ιστορία του Χόλιγουντ, πάσα ομοιότητα με υπαρκτά πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις και γενικώς κάθε λαδιά είναι γέννημα της φαντασίας του συγγραφέα._


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 5, 2009)

Το ποσοστό 5% μού δίνει την αίσθηση πως είναι πολύ μικρό. Όμως βέβαια ποτέ δεν κάθισα να μετρήσω.

Οι δύο προσεγγίσεις στις οποίες παραπέμπεις εδώ είναι αντιφατικές μεταξύ τους.

Φίλε Νίκελ, απορώ γιατί προκαταλαμβάνεσαι για άγονη κουβέντα. Πίστευα πως όλοι εδώ έχουμε την ποιότητα να διεξάγουμε μια νηφάλια συζήτηση πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε γλωσσικό θέμα. Μια συζήτηση που ακόμη κι αν δεν καταλήξει σε συμπεράσματα μπορεί τουλάχιστον να φωτίσει δυο-τρία σημεία.

Ενδιαφέρουσα η παράξενη ιστορία σου φίλε drsiebenmal!



drsiebenmal said:


> Η επίδραση των ελληνικών στο αρχιπέλαγος σώζεται σήμερα (λογικό!) μόνο στο Ναυτικό Σώμα και στην Υπηρεσία Φάρων, όπου χρησιμοποιούν και το ανεξήγητο πια σύνθημα: *«Όχι στο βήτα, ναι στο γάμμα!»*



Γιατί λογικό να σώζεται η επίδραση των Ελληνικών στο Ναυτικό; Η γλώσσα των Ελλήνων ναυτών πάντως είναι γεμάτη ξένα δάνεια και χρειάζεσαι γλωσσάρι για να παρακολουθήσεις τον Καββαδία.

Γνωρίζεις τάχα σε ποιες περιπτώσεις ακούγεται η μυστήρια φράση «_Όχι στο βήτα, ναι στο γάμμα!_» ;



nickel said:


> (Στη φίλη σου πες «Τα λατινικά νικάνε. Το είπε ο νικ-ελ».)



μπα... θα τής πω πως νικάνε τα Ελληνικά. Το είπα εγώ  (αφού είναι να πορευτούμε με πρόχειρες απαντήσεις)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> σε ποιες περιπτώσεις ακούγεται η μυστήρια φράση «_Όχι στο βήτα, ναι στο γάμμα!_» ;



:) You're losing the (colored!!!) point!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> μπα... θα τής πω πως νικάνε τα Ελληνικά. Το είπα εγώ


Φίλτατε Φαροφύλακα, μην ξεχνάς ότι (1) νικ-ελ = η νίκη των Ελ / Ελλήνων, και (2) του Nickel η αρχική σημασία είναι «δαίμονας» (πρβλ. Old Nick, pumpernickel).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Το ποσοστό 5% μού δίνει την αίσθηση πως είναι πολύ μικρό.


Συμφωνώ ότι είναι μικρό σε σχέση και με τη δική μου εκτίμηση. Ίσως σταματούν σε μικρό βάθος την ετυμολόγηση, ενδεχομένως με το κριτήριο πόσο αλλάζει η μορφή μιας λέξης όταν περνά απ' τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη (κι έτσι _alabastron_ ελληνικό αμιγώς, _crater_ ελληνικό γιατί δεν το άλλαξε καθόλου η λατινική που μεσολάβησε, _odor_ λατινικό διότι δεν μετρούν το ελλ. _όζω_, _cane_ σημιτικό διότι από εκεί προήλθε το ελλ. _κάννη_, _oxygen_ γαλλικό κι ας είναι ελληνογενής ο όρος διότι από εκεί το πήρε η αγγλική και δεν προϋπήρχε στα ελληνικά, _new_ Old English χωρίς να μετρούν τα λατ. _nevus_ και ελλ._ νέος_, _master_ λατινικό διότι το ΟΕ _magister_ είναι ατόφιο το λατινικό κλπ).

Αυτό που περιμένω είναι να παραλάβει (επιτέλους!) ο nickel απ' τον βιβλιοπώλη του το σχετικό έργο τού Κωνσταντινίδη, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να έχουμε και εκείνα τα στοιχεία (με την όποια κριτική, ενδεχομένως):


nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσε να στήσει κάποιος μια μοιρασιά όπου τα ελληνικά θα κερδίζουν τα λατινικά (ίσως το πασχίζει ο Κωνσταντινίδης, αλλά δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα το βιβλίο του, οπότε ας μην τον αδικήσω).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 5, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο Zaz τα λέει πολύ καλά στο αριθ. 18 σχόλιό του. Το εγχείρημα να αναζητηθεί η γλώσσα με τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή μου φαίνεται μάταιο και οι όποιες στατιστικές πολύ σχετικής αξιοπιστίας. Θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύονται από αναλυτική επεξήγηση των κριτηρίων κατάταξης, μόνο που η στοιχειώδης επιστημονική επιμέλεια θα απαιτούσε άπειρα κριτήρια και υποκριτήρια, άπειρες κατηγορίες και υποκατηγορίες. Μπορούν να πιστωθούν στα λατινικά κι όλες οι λέξεις λατινογενών γλωσσών, των οποίων η ρίζα απαντά και στα λατινικά; Μπορούν να πιστωθούν στα ελληνικά κι όλες οι λέξεις των οποίων η ρίζα απαντά και στα ελληνικά (σε τέτοια περίπτωση το σκορ θα ήταν κολακευτικό και, ως εκ τούτου, εξαιρετικά ικανοποιητικό για τους ελληνολάτρες); Είναι δυνατό να υπολογισθεί με αξιοπιστία ο συνολικός αριθμός των λέξεων μιας γλώσσας ώστε να υπολογισθούν μετά και τα ποσοστά ανά ετυμολογική προέλευση; Και τα σχετικά ερωτήματα πολλαπλασιάζονται.

Προσωπικά μου αρκεί η παραδοχή ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά και τα λατινικά είναι οι δύο γλώσσες που έχουν ασκήσει διαχρονικά και παγκοσμίως τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή σε νεότερες γλώσσες. Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να αναζητήσω τον πρωταθλητή (γιατί άλλωστε, εκτός από το να ικανοποιήσω στείρους ή νοσηρούς εγωϊσμούς). Κι ακόμη πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε τη μεγάλη επίδραση που έχουν ασκήσει (σε πιο περιορισμένο, γεωγραφικά και πολιτιστικά, επίπεδο) γλώσσες όπως τα περσικά και τα αραβικά (και προφανέστατα κι άλλες). 

Είναι θεμιτό να αντλούμε ως Έλληνες κάποια περηφάνεια για τη διαχρονική επίδραση της αρχαίας ελληνικής; Σαφώς και ναι, αλλά μέχρι ενός ορίου και έχοντας επίγνωση ότι το στοιχείο αυτό δεν μας καθιστά σε καμία περίπτωση "γλωσσικά Άριους". Αντιθέτως, θα έπρεπε, αφενός, να μας προβληματίζει (γιατί πολιτιστικά, από πολλές απόψεις, είμαστε ξεπεσμένοι ευγενείς που έχουν εκποιήσει τον οικογενειακό πύργο εδώ και πολύ καιρό), και, αφετέρου, να αποτελεί κίνητρο για να βελτιώσουμε τους εαυτούς μας.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 5, 2009)

Πράγματι, πολύ σωστά προσεγγίζει το ετυμολογικό πρόβλημα των λέξεων ο Ζάζουλα και βεβαίως εύστοχες κι οι παρατηρήσεις τού Ρογέριου. Αν και σε αυτό:



Rogerios said:


> Είναι δυνατό να υπολογισθεί με αξιοπιστία ο συνολικός αριθμός των λέξεων μιας γλώσσας ώστε να υπολογισθούν μετά και τα ποσοστά ανά ετυμολογική προέλευση;



Πίττες σαν αυτές της βικιπαίδειας δείχνουν πως μάλλον είναι δυνατό. Κι άλλωστε για την επιστήμη ήξερα πως δεν την σκιάζει φοβέρα καμιά. ( Βρε μπας και θέλετε να με στρέψετε στην θρησκεία, να ψάχνω εκεί για απαντήσεις;  )

Να πω την αλήθεια στην αρχή θα στοιχημάτιζα υπέρ των Λατινικών, κυρίως σκεπτόμενος την εξάπλωση των Ισπανικών.

Τώρα συνειδητοποιώ πως τουλάχιστον για τα Αγγλικά η χαμηλή εκτίμηση για την επιρροή των Ελληνικών είναι μάλλον προϊόν φιλτραρίσματος και άρα τεχνητή. Ενδέχεται να μην γίνεται κι αλλιώς αφού πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν κριτήρια-φίλτρα σαν αυτά που παρουσιάζει ο Ζάζουλα.

Έτσι πώς να κατηγορήσεις κάποιον που τα φιλτράρει διαφορετικά για να αναδείξει την επιρροή των Ελληνικών; Απ’ ότι φαίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ο καθένας κατά το δοκούν προχωράει (αν προχωράει καθόλου).


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ίσως σταματούν σε μικρό βάθος την ετυμολόγηση



Στα (καλά) λεξικά το βάθος της ετυμολόγησης είναι συνήθως ικανοποιητικό. Αυτά που αλλάζουν είναι τα φίλτρα της κάθε μέτρησης. Στην ιστορία της αγγλικής, για παράδειγμα, ενδιαφέρει με ποιο κύμα ήρθε μια λέξη στη γλώσσα. Δεν ξέρουμε, αν δεν έχουμε πλήρη εξήγηση, πώς μέτρησαν τις λέξεις του _Shorter_, π.χ. το alabaster [a. OFr. alabastre (mod.Fr. albâtre), ad. L. alabaster, -trum, a. Gr. αλάβαστρος, prop. αλάβαστος]. Επίσης, στο επίτομο _Encarta_: [14th century. Via Old French < Greek alabastros] και στο επίσης επίτομο ODE: [late Middle English: via Old French from Latin alabaster, alabastrum, from Greek alabastos, alabastros].

Έχει σημασία, πάντως, ότι στο OED των «615,164 words defined» (και όχι των «over 600,000 definitions», όπως λέει το άρθρο της Wikipedia — υπάρχει διαφορά), αν ζητήσεις Greek στο Etymology search, παίρνεις 18.675 ετυμολογίες όπου αναφέρεται [και] η λέξη Greek [Gk.] (χωρίς να είναι πάντα σε μια ευθεία διαδρομή στη ιστορία μιας λέξης). Για παράδειγμα, αυτές περιλαμβάνουν το _alabaster_ ή το _bishop_, αλλά και το _algorithm_, που δεν είναι ελληνική λέξη, απλώς η παραφθορά της σε _–ithm_ οφείλεται στην ελληνική λέξη _αριθμός_.

Από την άλλη, στις παραπάνω δεν περιλαμβάνεται το _odour_, διότι δεν υπάρχει _όζω_ στην ιστορία της λέξης στο OED. Σταματάει στο λατινικό _odor-em_. Και *εδώ ακριβώς γίνονται οι μεγάλες λαθροχειρίες* και οι μεγάλοι καβγάδες. Τα λεξικά που αναφέρουμε συχνά στη Λεξιλογία (το OED, του Παπύρου, το ΛΝΕΓ, το ΛΚΝ) ετυμολογούν σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία για τις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Θεωρούν δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει μια κοινή ινδοευρωπαϊκή ρίζα *_od_, από την οποία προήλθε το ελληνικό _όζω_ και το λατινικό _odor_. Π.χ. στο ΛΝΕΓ: ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. όζω / όσδω (δωρ.) < *όδ-jω < Ι.Ε. *od- «μυρίζω. αναδίδω οσμή», πβ. λατ. odor «οσμή» (> γαλλ. odeur) κ.ά.

Γράφει ο Κωνσταντινίδης: «Την ετυμολογία αυτών των λέξεων, τη διασταύρωσα με το ετυμολογικό λεξικό της Λατινικής των Lewis & Short της Οξφόρδης». Στο συγκεκριμένο λεξικό *του 1879* γράφει στο odor: root od-; Gr. όζω, όδωδα, οδμή; whence oleo, olfacio. Στο σημερινό _Oxford Latin Dictionary_ (του 1968) γράφει: *odeo […] cf. Gk. όζω, οσμή. Αυτό το cf., ίδιο με το πβ. του ΛΝΕΓ, δείχνει ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με *συγγενείς λέξεις*.

Θέλω, λοιπόν, να δω τι κάνει ο Κωνσταντινίδης στις μετρήσεις του. Παρασύρθηκε από τους Lewis & Short και μέτρησε το _odour_ στις ελληνικές λέξεις; Μήπως και το _mother_; Γιατί στην ετυμολογία του _mother_ στο OED υπάρχει και το Gk. _μήτηρ_ (και μετράει στις 18.675), αλλά αναφέρεται σαν συγγενής λέξη (cognate), βέβαια. Το αγγλικό _mother_ έχει τευτονική προέλευση, το γαλλικό _mère_ από το λατινικό _mater_, ενώ το τευτονικό, το λατινικό και το ελληνικό _μήτηρ_ όλα έχουν κοινή ΙΕ ρίζα.

Αν λοιπόν κάποιος οφείλει, για να ικανοποιήσει το ιδεολόγημά του, να απορρίψει τη θεωρία των ινδοευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών, θα καταλήξει σε εντελώς διαφορετικά νούμερα. Ελπίζω να μην έκανε όλον αυτό τον κόπο ο Κωνσταντινίδης με ανορθόδοξα κριτήρια, γιατί μεθαύριο θα βρίσκουμε τις μετρήσεις του σε νέα λερναία και σε νέες διαλέξεις στην Ακαδημία.

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι, ελπίζω, Φαροφύλακα, γιατί δεν θέλω να εμπλακώ σε συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει και ξαναγίνει, πάντα με καλύτερη έκβαση το «συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε». Όταν ο άλλος απορρίπτει τη θεωρία των ΙΕ γλωσσών, είναι ο ένας στην ανατολή και ο άλλος στη δύση (αντίστροφα, μάλλον) και δεν πρόκειται να συναντηθούν.

Αυτά για τώρα. Η απάντησή μου, «τα λατινικά νικάνε», αν είπα κάπου ότι είναι πρόχειρη, θα το είπα μόνο με τη σημασία ότι την έχω εδώ μπροστά μου, στο τσεπάκι μου. Όχι με τη σημασία ότι είναι αβασάνιστη ή ατεκμηρίωτη. Αντιθέτως, βασίζεται σε μερικές δεκάδες βιβλία για τις γλώσσες που έχω διαβάσει και όπου πουθενά δεν έτυχε να διαβάσω ότι τα ελληνικά «νικάνε» τα λατινικά. Και για να γίνω πιο προκλητικός, να προσθέσω μια φράση στις φράσεις του «γηπέδου»: _Latin, the world’s most successful language_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2009)

Προσοχή: ο αριθμός «18.675 ετυμολογίες» να μη θεωρηθεί στατιστικό στοιχείο. Π.χ. στην ετυμολογία του _economic_ ή του _economy_ ή του _economize_ αναφέρεται η ελληνική προέλευση, αλλά στο λήμμα _economizer_ απλώς αναφέρεται ότι προέρχεται από το _economize_.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 5, 2009)

Φίλε Νίκελ, σ’ ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που έκανες να γράψεις αυτό το τελευταίο κείμενο. Μαζί με τον Ζάζουλα κάνατε μια καλή πρώτη προσέγγιση.

Βεβαίως, ούτε στιγμή δεν πίστεψα πως κάποιος εδώ –ή παραπέρα– έχει μιαν εύκαιρη απάντηση στο τσεπάκι του. Όποιος όμως διαβάσει τις δυο σας αναρτήσεις θα καταλάβει πόσο δύσκολο είναι να απαντηθούν παρόμοια ερωτήματα. 

Πιστεύω πως ρίξατε ένα καλό πρώτο φως στο θέμα και σας ευχαριστώ :)

Σπεύδω να στείλω στην ενδιαφερόμενη τον σύνδεσμο προς το παρόν νημάτιο.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 5, 2009)

Και φίλε drsiebenmal,
δυστυχώς είμαι σχετικά νέος στο φόρουμ τής λεξιλογίας και παρότι πονηρεύτικα, δεν μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω το κείμενό σου πιο πάνω. Ωιμέ, μήτε το πραγματικό όνομα τού Νίκελ δεν ήξερα. Σ’ ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις μέσω π.μ.

Κι εγώ ψοφάω για κάτι τέτοια και δες για παράδειγμα αυτό το άρθρο για τον διάσημο Αρμένιο συνθέτη _Μποχεμιάν _που σκαρώσαμε με τον φίλο Γλωσσολάγνο. Ξέρεις, αυτόν που ο Σαραντάκος ισχυρίστηκε πως δεν υπάρχει και πως τ' όνομα αυτό ήταν απλά καρπός εσφαλμένης μετάφρασης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα (καλά) λεξικά το βάθος της ετυμολόγησης είναι συνήθως ικανοποιητικό. Αυτά που αλλάζουν είναι τα φίλτρα της κάθε μέτρησης.


 
Αυτό ήταν που ουσιαστικά εννοούσα κι ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Ωστόσο, είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε ποια ακριβώς κριτήρια είναι εκείνα που καθορίζουν το πού θα τραβήξει τη γραμμή ο κάθε μελετητής και θα αναφωνήσει: «Από αυτήν τη γλώσσα προέρχεται η συγκεκριμένη λέξη, σε αυτήν λοιπόν θα πιστωθεί!». Και πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να υπάρξουν επιστημονικώς ορθά κριτήρια για μια τέτοια έρευνα. Δεν υποστηρίζω βέβαια ότι αυτά τα κριτήρια θα είναι μοναδικά, διότι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις έρευνας ενδέχεται να ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η γλώσσα από την οποία εισήλθε μια λέξη στα αγγλικά (ή όποια άλλη γλώσσα), ενώ σε άλλες να επιζητείται να παρακολουθηθεί η αδιάσπαστη ετυμολογική ακολουθία μέχρι την απώτατη καταγεγραμμένη πηγή της (επομένως να αποκλείονται οι παράλληλες, συγγενείς λέξεις άλλων γλωσσών —κι ας είναι παλαιότερες, εφόσον δεν συνδέονται άμεσα ετυμολογικώς—, και να φτάνουμε το πολύ ένα βήμα πριν από την ΠΙΕ ρίζα).

Εκείνο που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι γιατί θα πρέπει να απαξιώνεται ένα πιθανό τέτοιο ερευνητικό εγχείρημα. Εδώ ακούμε κάθε τόσο έρευνες για κάθε απίθανη παπαρούνα! Μήπως φοβόμαστε τυχόν μεροληπτικούς μελετητές που μόνο θα εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα ή φανατικούς που θα σείουν αφρισμένοι στο πρόσωπο των αντιπάλων τους αποτελέσματα τέτοιων ερευνών; Μα, στρατευμένοι επιστήμονες (με διατεταγμένη αποστολή την επιστημονικοφανή «τεκμηρίωση» προαποφασισμένων αποτελεσμάτων) ανέκαθεν υπήρχαν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν, και μάλιστα όχι μόνο στο χώρο της γλωσσολογίας. Ο μόνος τρόπος να περιθωριοποιηθούν οι γραφικοί, οι ακραίοι κι οι μεροληπτικοί, είναι όχι φυσικά η απαξίωση ενός αντικειμένου έρευνας, αλλά η ενασχόληση με αυτό όσων το δυνατό περισσότερων και καλύτερων επιστημόνων του συγκεκριμένου χώρου! Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο θα δημοσιοποιείται το πλαίσιο των κριτηρίων βάσει των οποίων θα διενεργείται κάθε σχετική έρευνα και η κατά περίπτωση ακολουθούμενη μεθοδολογία, θα τίθενται αυτά σε κριτικό peer review, θα μπορούν να γίνονται συγκρίσεις και να εξάγονται χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα.

Ναι, εκτιμώ ότι τα συμπεράσματα τέτοιων ερευνών θα είναι χρήσιμα. Όχι φυσικά για να φουσκώνει το εγώ κανενός, αλλά για να περιγραφούν καλύτερα και, ελπίζω, να μοντελοποιηθούν οι μηχανισμοί διάχυσης, ώσμωσης και διαπίδυσης (συμπαθάτε με που χρησιμοποιώ όρους τής φυσικής, αλλά δεν είμαι γλωσσολόγος!) μεταξύ των γλωσσών. Θεωρώ ότι μια τέτοια εφαρμογή Linguistic Engineering θα μας προσφέρει πολύτιμες δυνατότητες να μελετούμε το παρελθόν, κι ενδεχομένως ακόμη και να κάνουμε προβλέψεις για το μέλλον.




Για το τέλος, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω μερικές παρατηρήσεις μου σχετικά με το έργο _Ordered Profusion_ των Thomas Finkenstaedt και Dieter Wolff (1973), στο οποίο αναφέρονται όλοι όταν παραθέτουν στοιχεία για τις γλώσσες απ' τις οποίες προέρχονται οι λέξεις τής αγγλικής:
Η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα αναφέρεται ότι ήταν computerized. Επομένως τα κριτήρια που θα είχαν τεθεί εκτιμώ πως θα ήταν μάλλον απλά και σχετικώς αυτοματοποιημένα, ιδίως αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας την εποχή κατά την οποία διενεργήθηκε (1973) και το επίπεδο στο οποίο βρίσκονταν τότε η επιστήμη των υπολογιστών και η τεχνητή νοημοσύνη.
Η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα βασίστηκε στην εκ βάθρων αναθεώρηση της ετυμολογίας του SOED η οποία είχε μόλις γίνει (The Third Edition [...] was reprinted several times with corrections and additions, the most significant being in 1973, with [...] a major revision of all the etymologies) — κι ίσως ακόμη κι η ίδια η έρευνα να αποτελούσε μέρος αυτής της συνολικής αναθεώρησης όλων των ετυμολογιών από την OUP. Η ετυμολογική αναθεώρηση του SOED έγινε από έναν άνθρωπο (A reset version of the third edition, with the etymologies revised by G. W. S. Friedrichsen, was published in 1973) και, όσο κι έγκριτος ετυμολόγος και να είναι ο Friedrichsen (ο οποίος συμμετέχει και σε άλλα έργα τής OUP σχετικά με την ετυμολογία — κι εγώ είμαι εντελώς ανίκανος να τον κρίνω ως επιστήμονα, τόσο άσχετος που 'μαι με το θέμα, κι ιδίως όταν τον εμπιστεύεται πλήρως η OUP), δεν παύει πάντως να είναι ένας μόνον άνθρωπος — και στην ετυμολογία συχνά παρατηρούνται ενίοτε ήσσονες ή και μείζονες διαφωνίες μεταξύ επιστημόνων (μην πάτε μακριά, ρίξτε μια ματιά στα ελληνικά λεξικά). Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, σύμφωνα με τις τρέχουσες ετυμολογήσεις του SOED η αγγλική λέξη _police_ προέρχεται από τη λατινική _politia_, κι εκεί σταματάει το πράγμα — θα πρέπει να πάει κάποιος στις λέξεις _policy_ και _polity_ για να διαπιστώσει ότι το λατ. _politia_ προέρχεται από το ελλην. _πολιτεία_!
Η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα εξέτασε 80.000 λέξεις. Ναι, αλλά η αγγλική γλώσσα, σύμφωνα με το OED 2nd ed., διαθέτει 181.000 λέξεις σε τρέχουσα χρήση. Επομένως, κάποιες λέξεις τής αγγλικής δεν εξετάστηκαν, κι άρα αγνοούμε ποιο θα ήταν το αποτέλεσμα στην περίπτωση που αναλυόταν η αγγλική γλώσσα σε μια τέτοια έκταση.
Για τα λατινικά αναφέρεται: including modern scientific and technical Latin. Αυτό εγώ το μεταφράζω ότι, σε όλες τις λέξεις στις οποίες το έτυμον είναι NL λέξη, αυτές πιστώθηκαν στη λατινική — κι όχι ότι εξετάστηκε μεγάλος αριθμός από τεχνικές λέξεις, διότι: [there are] words from technical vocabulary not covered by the OED (κι εννοούμε το 20τομο!).
Το 5% που αναφέρεται για την ελληνική αφορά λέξεις «άμεσης» ελληνικής προέλευσης — αλλιώς το ποσοστό ανέρχεται, σύμφωνα με ορισμένους, σε ~25%: Since most words of Greek origin are specialized technical and scientific coinages, the type frequency is considerably higher than the token frequency. And the type frequency in a large word list will be larger than that in a small word list. *In a typical English dictionary of 80,000 words*, which corresponds very roughly to the vocabulary of an educated English speaker, *about 5% of the words are borrowed from Greek directly, and about 25% indirectly.* Since the living Greek and English languages were not in direct contact until modern times, borrowings were necessarily indirect, coming either through Latin (through texts or various vernaculars), or from Ancient Greek texts, not the living language. More recently, a huge number of scientific, medical, and technical neologisms have been coined from Greek roots—and often re-borrowed back into Modern Greek.
Η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα είναι του 1973. Τόσα χρόνια, ούτε ένας άλλος να μην έχει ενδιαφερθεί πια! Όπως σας είπα, θεωρώ πολύ χρήσιμες και ενδιαφέρουσες τέτοιες έρευνες, και κρίμα που δεν τις βλέπουμε συχνότερα από έγκριτους επιστήμονες, οπότε και καταλήγουμε το μόνο που μας μένει να 'ναι η απογοήτευση απ' το να ακούμε τερατώδεις ελληναριές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Γρήγορη παρατήρηση για να μην υπάρχουν ενστάσεις:
Το μεγάλο παράθεμα της παραγράφου 5 είναι από άρθρο της Wikipedia βασισμένο (σε αυτό το σημείο τουλάχιστον) στο βιβλίο του Κωνσταντινίδη που αναφέρω ξανά και ξανά και γραμμένο εδώ (το παράθεμα) πιθανότατα από τον κ. Σταύρο Μακράκη, με σπουδές στον προγραμματισμό και χόμπι τη γλωσσολογία. Οπότε μην τα παίρνουμε τοις μετρητοίς. Για τα υπόλοιπα, τα ξαναλέμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Όταν τα ξαναπούμε λοιπόν, σε παρακαλώ μην παραλείψεις να πεις εσύ σε ποια γλώσσα θα πίστωνες το _police_, κύριε ικανοποιητικό-βάθος-ετυμολόγησης-στα-καλά-λεξικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Στην... ινδοευρωπαϊκή.

Η λ. _πόλις_ με αρχική σημ. «κάστρο, φρούριο» ανάγεται στην ΙΕ ρίζα *pel- «πύργος» και συνδέεται με αρχ. ινδ. pūr, λιθουαν. pilis. [ΠαπΛεξ]

Αν δεν έχει σημασία από ποια γλώσσα πήραν οι Άγγλοι τη λέξη _police_ (από τη γαλλική σ' αυτή την περίπτωση), το πιο πίσω που μπορούμε να πάμε είναι η ΙΕ. Τι σημαίνει «επιρροή»; Κάποιοι επηρέασαν τους Έλληνες, οι Έλληνες τους Ρωμαίους, οι Ρωμαίοι τους Γάλλους, οι Γάλλοι τους Άγγλους, οι Άγγλοι τους Έλληνες (πολιτσμάνος) και πάει λέγοντας. It's a bloody merry-go-round. Δεν μπορούμε να θέλουμε να χαιρόμαστε που το αγγλικό _police_ έχει κάπου πίσω του το ελληνικό _πόλις_ (και πίσω απ' αυτό ουδέν;), γιατί είναι σαν να θέλουμε να ακυρώσουμε το ρόλο των πολιτισμών που παρεμβλήθηκαν. Πιο σημαντικό είναι να αναφερθούμε στην ελληνική γραμματεία που διέσωσε τις λέξεις σε γραπτή μορφή. Αν δεν τις είχαμε γράψει τις λέξεις και δεν είχαν διασωθεί τα γραπτά των αρχαίων από Άραβες και άλλους, τώρα θα κάναμε υποθέσεις για τις ελληνικές λέξεις όπως κάνουμε για τα «ινδοευρωπαϊκά».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Γιατί πάντως βλέπεις παντού χαρές και πανηγύρια, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, δεν μπορώ. Ποιος λέει ότι εγώ θα χαρώ αν η ελληνική πάρει 5 ή 25 ή 55%; Πουθενά στα λόγια μου δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ μίλησα για «παρακολούθηση της αδιάσπαστης ετυμολογικής ακολουθίας μέχρι την απώτατη καταγεγραμμένη πηγή της, φτάνοντας το πολύ ένα βήμα πριν από την ΠΙΕ ρίζα». Πού είναι το κακό; Ποιος είπε ότι υπάρχουν ελατήρια σε μια επιστημονική άσκηση; Τόσα και τόσα άχρηστα πράγματα γίνονται (μαζί, φυσικά, με πολύ περισσότερα που είναι χρήσιμα και σημαντικά) αντικείμενο έρευνας. Γιατί στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα τα στυλώνετε όλοι; Μια ρημάδα επιστημονική άσκηση είναι. Τι το τόσο κακό έχει; Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω ότι, αντιθέτως, καλό έχει.

Και ποιος προσπαθεί να ακυρώσει τους πολιτισμούς που παρεμβάλλονται κατά τη διάδοση μιας λέξης; Από πού προκύπτει ότι, εγώ τουλάχιστον, ισοπεδώνω ολόκληρους πολιτισμούς ανάγοντάς τους σε απλές διεπαφές μετάδοσης λέξεων; Εγώ, αντίθετα, μίλησα για ένα σοβαρό εγχείρημα Γλωσσολογικής Μηχανικής — που να μην μένει στην ανά λέξη ετυμολόγηση, αλλά να συνδέει στοιχεία συγκεντρωτικά, να συνυπολογίζει χρόνους κι εποχές, να αποτυπώνει συνολικούς μηχανισμούς, να μοντελοποιεί. Αμάν πια με κάτι φοβίες μην τυχόν κι νομιστεί ότι τάχατες σκαρώνουμε επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση για οιουδήποτε τύπου «υπεροχή», έστω κι αριθμητική, της ελληνικής γλώσσας! Κανέναν τέτοιο σκοπό, εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν έχω. Άντε, έπειτα από τόσο καιρό θα 'πρεπε να με ξέρεις λίγο καλύτερα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Και επιστρέφουμε αισίως εδώ:


nickel said:


> Αν δεν του αρκούν οι αριθμοί μιας μελέτης (όπως της παραπάνω), τι θα πρέπει να κάνω εγώ; Να βάλω κάτω μια μια όλες τις λέξεις των δυτικών γλωσσών [...] και να μετράω;



Προς το παρόν, επειδή κανένας δεν φαίνεται πρόθυμος να πληρώσει για τέτοια δουλειά, ας περιμένουμε να δούμε με ποια κριτήρια έχει γίνει η δουλειά του Κωνσταντινίδη. Και ας χαρούμε χαρά μεγάλη αν είναι ακριβή τα παραπάνω νούμερα. Ωστόσο, υποψιάζομαι ότι μια παρόμοια «αριθμοποίηση» της επιστήμης θα φωτίσει κάποιους περίεργους σαν εσένα (και εμένα), αλλά θα στραβώσει και πολύ κόσμο που ενδιαφέρεται να συνθηματολογήσει.

Στο μεταξύ, για λίγο ρεαλισμό στη συζήτηση:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance_languages


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2009)

Νίκο, με όλα συμφωνώ μαζί σου εκτός από το ότι θα πίστωνες το police στην ινδοευρωπαϊκή. Αν είναι έτσι, οι περισσότερες λέξεις πιστώνονται σε κάποιες πρωτογλώσσες. Ισως όμως θέλεις να δείξεις το μάταιο του εγχειρήματος.

Ο Ζαζ έχει δίκιο που λέει ότι θέλει να σταματήσει ένα βήμα πριν από την ΠΙΕ, αλλά μετά τι θέλει να μετρήσει; (Εκτός αυτού ο Ζαζ με μπερδεύει όταν επικρίνει (σε ένα από τα πρώτα μηνύματα του θρεντ) το λεξικό διότι δεν αναφέρει πως το odour προέρχεται από το όζω, ενώ πρόκειται για cognates).

Διότι, σε ποιον θα χρεώσεις το canopy; Στα ελληνικά, αφού κωνώπιον; Μα, το κώνωψ είναι μάλλον αιγυπτιακό δάνειο. Σε ποιον θα χρεώσεις το apricot; Στα αραβικά, αφού μπαρκούκ; Μα, αυτό είναι το ελληνικό πραικόκιον. Μα, αυτό είναι το λατινικό praecox. Στα λατινικά θα το χρεώσεις; Αφού όλη τη χαμαλοδουλειά την κάναν οι έλληνες και οι άραβες, δεν είναι άδικο; Σε κάθε αγγλική δάνεια λέξη μεσολαβούν δύο με πέντε άλλες γλώσσες από την απαρχή έως τον προορισμό. Αυτές δεν θα πάρουν ποσοστό; 

Μια άλλη λύση είναι να μετρήσεις όλες τις αγγλικές λέξεις "ελληνικής μεσολάβησης" είτε τα ελληνικά είναι στην αρχή της ετυμολογικής αλυσίδας, είτε στη μέση. Φυσικά, στην περίπτωση αυτή αν βγάλεις ποσοστά για κάθε γλώσσα και τα αθροίσεις θα πρέπει να βγάζουν πάνω από 100% ίσως 400%. 

Ένα άλλο ερώτημα είναι τι κάνεις με τους ελληνογενείς νεολογισμούς και επιστημονικούς όρους. Όχι αυτούς που μεταφέρθηκαν με δανεισμό, αλλά αυτούς που τους έφτιαξαν οι επιστήμονες τον 19 αιώνα παίρνοντας σαν τουβλάκια ελληνικές ρίζες. Π.χ. telephone. Τους πιστώνεις στα ελληνικά; ή φτιάχνεις χωριστή κατηγορία; Άσε που κάμποσοι από αυτούς είναι υβρίδια.

Κατά τα άλλα, κι εγώ φοβάμαι πως τα κριτήρια του Κωνσταντινίδη έχουν θεσπιστεί με στόχο τη μεγιστοποίηση του αριθμού των ελληνικών λέξεων της αγγλικής. Πολύ θα μενδιέφερε να δω το βιβλίο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Sarant, στο σχόλιό μου εκείνο δεν επέκρινα τα λεξικά. Το λάθος με το odour το έκανα διότι είχα μείνει στην παλιά ετυμολόγηση, προτού αναγνωριστούν λατινικό κι ελληνικό ως cognates. Ήθελα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο να αναφέρω διάφορα ενδεχόμενα, και μου ξέφυγε από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα το odour. 

Όπως είπα, δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μόνον ένα σετ κριτηρίων, μόνον ένας τρόπος να φιλτραριστούν οι ετυμολογήσεις — ούτε μόνον ένας τρόπος να οργανωθούν τα αποτελέσματα. Φυσικά και το πόσες γλώσσες μεσολαβούν να μετριέται, και ο χρόνος κι η χαμαλοδουλειά ορισμένων γλωσσών. Και βέβαια μπορεί σε κάποια από αυτές τις προσεγγίσεις το συνολικό άθροισμα των ποσοστών να είναι 400%.

Στην άσκηση «ΠΙΕ-μείον-ένα» εγώ, για λέξεις που η ελληνική τις έχει δανειστεί από άλλες (κυρίως ονόματα φυτών, ζώων, εργαλείων κλπ), θα συνέχιζα και στην αιγυπτιακή, τη σημιτική κλπ. Τα κακό όμως είναι ότι συχνά η ετυμολόγηση αναφέρει «_πιθανώς_ Χ δάνειο» ή αόριστα πως προήλθε από _κάποια_ γλώσσα της μεσογειακής λεκάνης, οπότε εκεί ομολογώ πως θα 'ναι δύσκολο να γίνει η πίστωση σωστά.

Όπως είπα (για το «τι θέλω να μετρήσω;»), δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μελετήσω μόνον το πού και πώς συνεισέφερε η ελληνική στο αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο. Μια δική μου μελέτη (λέμε, τώρα) δεν θα εστίαζε στην ελληνική, αλλά θα επειχειρούσε να ορίσει κριτήρια τέτοια που θα καθιστούσαν, σε κάποιο μέτρο πάντα, δυνατή την ομαδοποίηση των ετύμων με κάποια μεθοδολογία.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 7, 2009)

Όλο και περισσότερο πείθομαι πως γίνεται να υπάρξει απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα αν και σίγουρα όχι αύριο-μεθαύριο κι ίσως μήτε καν μέχρι την Πέμπτη 

Σκέφτομαι πως πράγματι, εάν αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η επιρροή μιας γλώσσας τότε δεν έχει σημασία μοναχά η βαθύτερη ετυμολογική καταγωγή και διαδρομή τής λέξης αλλά και ποια γλώσσα και πολιτισμός την ανέδειξε και με ποια σημασία.

Γενικότερα συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα και φίλε Νίκελ, μου φαίνεται πως η επιφύλαξή σου για προκατάληψη φτάνει... σ’ επίπεδο προκατάληψης 

Μου κάνει μάλιστα εντύπωση που υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο κενό στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Προφανώς η ογκώδης και σύνθετη έρευνα που απαιτείται για ένα παρόμοιο έργο έχει υπάρξει αποτρεπτική.

Και ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν, φίλε Σαράντ, στα Ολλανδικά ο κινηματογράφος ονομάζεται _bioscoop_ και φυσικά με είχε παραξενέψει όταν το πρωτάκουσα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Πριν κάνουμε αυτή την άσκηση για τα αγγλικά, θα ήταν ίσως πιο χρήσιμο να την κάνουμε για τα ελληνικά. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, θα πούμε ότι το _σκάκι_ είναι από τα ιταλικά, τα περσικά ή τα σανσκριτικά; Το _γιασεμί_ από τα τουρκικά ή τα περσικά; Το χαράτσι από τα τουρκικά ή ελληνικό;

Συγγνώμη που πίστωσα το _police_ στην ινδοευρωπαϊκή, αλλά ταυτόχρονα κάπως έπρεπε να πω ότι δεν χαλκεύτηκαν όλες οι λέξεις σε τούτα δω τα χώματα. Ας όψεται ο Ζαζ που δεν ήταν καλή η πάσα του. Αν μου έλεγε ας πούμε το _pistachio_, που οι Άγγλοι το πήραν από τα γαλλικά και υποψιάζομαι ότι στη μελέτη του Shorter πιστώθηκε στη γαλλική:
15th century. Directly or via Old French pistace < Italian pistacchio < Greek pistakion < pistakē "pistachio tree"
Μα ξέρουμε ότι, όπως και το _φιστίκι_, είναι από το _πιστάκιο_. Από την _πιστάκη_. Θα σταματήσουμε εκεί; Ή θα πιστώσουμε την _πιστάκη_ (την πίστη μού βγάλατε) στην περσική;

Και ενώ βασανιζόμαστε με το προς τα πίσω, υπάρχει και το προς τα μπρος. Δεν ασχοληθήκαμε με τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες (ας μη μιλήσουμε εκεί για την επιρροή της λατινικής), μιλάμε κυρίως για τα αγγλικά. Που ανήκουν στις γερμανικές γλώσσες. Τι σημαίνει εδώ «επιρροή»; Διότι παρά το μεγάλο ποσοστό λέξεων από γαλλικά, λατινικά και ελληνικά, το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούνται στην καθημερινή ομιλία και στον καθημερινό γραπτό λόγο είναι «γερμανικής» προέλευσης. Άρα όσο θα μεγεθύνουμε το λεξιλόγιο της έρευνας με την προσθήκη λέξεων από τις επιστήμες, τόσο το εργαστηριακό δείγμα θα παραμορφώνει την εικόνα της ζωντανής γλώσσας.




Farofylakas said:


> φίλε Νίκελ, μου φαίνεται πως η επιφύλαξή σου για προκατάληψη φτάνει... σ’ επίπεδο προκατάληψης. Μου κάνει μάλιστα εντύπωση που υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο κενό στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.



Έχουν κι άλλοι την ίδια προκατάληψη. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Είναι έξοχη η ιδέα να το κάνουμε για τα ελληνικά! :) Το σε ποια γλώσσα θα πιστώνεται κάθε ελληνική λέξη εξαρτάται από το κριτήριο κάθε προσέγγισης (γλώσσα εισόδου στην ελληνική ή απώτατη προέλευση) — στην πρώτη περίπτωση λ.χ. τα αντιδάνεια απ' την ελληνική δεν θα προσμετρώνται στις λέξεις με αδιατάρακτη ελληνική πορεία μέσα στον χρόνο. Στο _σκάκι_, πάντως, βλέπω ότι Έλληνες και ξένοι (για το απώτατο έτυμον) σταματούν στην περσική. Μου φαίνεται πως θα ήταν εξαιρετικά ενδαφέρον να το έκανε ένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας αυτό με συγκροτημένο τρόπο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στο _σκάκι_, πάντως, βλέπω ότι Έλληνες και ξένοι (για το απώτατο έτυμον) σταματούν στην περσική.


Να σε διορθώσω, επειδή η ετυμολογία αυτής της λέξης με συγκινούσε πάντα (π.χ. τι σημαίνει το ματ). Δες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaturanga
και
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origins_of_chess

The precursors of chess originated in India during the Gupta empire, where its early form in the 6th century was known as _chaturaṅga_, which translates as "four divisions [of the military]": infantry, cavalry, elephantry, and chariotry, represented by the pieces that would evolve into the modern pawn, knight, bishop, and rook, respectively. In Sassanid Persia around 600 the name became _chatrang_ and the rules were developed further, and players started calling "Shāh!" (Persian for "King!") when attacking the opponent's king, and "Shāh māt!" (Persian for "the king is finished") when the king was attacked and could not escape from attack; these exclamations persisted in chess as it traveled to other lands thereafter.

The game was taken up by the Muslim world after the Islamic conquest of Persia, with the pieces largely retaining their Persian names; in Arabic "māt" or "māta" مَاتَ means "died", "is dead". In Arabic, the game became _shatranj_. The Moors of North Africa rendered "shatranj" as _shaterej_ which gave rise to the Spanish _acedrex_, _axedrez_ and _ajedrez_; in Portuguese it became _xadrez_, and in Greek _zatrikion_, but in the rest of Europe it was replaced by versions of the Persian _shāh_ ("king"). Thus, the game came to be called _sah_ in Romanian, _šah_ in Slovene, _schach_ in German, _schaken_ in Dutch, _shakki_ in Finnish, _szachy_ in Polish, _scacchi_ in Italian, _šahs_ in Latvian, _skak_ in Danish, _escacs_ in Catalan, and _échecs_ in French (Old French _eschecs_); there are two theories about why this change happened:

1. From the exclamation "check" or "checkmate" as it was pronounced in various languages.
2. From the first chessmen known of in Western Europe (except Iberia and Greece) being ornamental chess kings brought in as curios by Muslim traders.​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

Εγώ βλέπω ότι η λέξη _σκάκι_ προέρχεται από το περσικό _shāh_, ενώ η λέξη _ζατρίκιο_ από το σανσκριτικό _chaturanga_. Κι άλλωστε οι δύο λέξεις εισήχθησαν στην ελληνική σε διαφορετικές εποχές, κι έχοντας ακολουθήσει διαφορετική πορεία μεταξύ τους. :)


----------



## Philip (Jun 10, 2009)

Κάτι με ενοχλούσε από την αρχή με την αρχική ερώτηση, όχι ότι ήταν χαζή, αλλά σαν θέμα αρχής είναι μια ερώτηση που δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί. Και σήμερα άκουσα στο BBC Radio 4 μια συζήτηση πάνω σ' ένα άλλο θέμα. Προτείνει ένας από το Τέξας ότι σήμερα στις 10.25 ή κάτι τέτοιο θα μπει το 1 000 000στή καινούργια λέξη στα άγγλικα. Έχει φτιάξει πριν από 3 χρόνια ένα πρόγραμμα στο κομπιούτερ, με αυστηρούς προσδιορισμούς και προδιαγραφές, (όχι jargon, κλπ) που το προβλέπει. (Δεν λέει αν εννοεί θερινή ώρα ή όχι). Του αντιτείνει ο Benjamin Zimmer ότι, όπως είχε πει ο Murray, ιδρυτής του Oxford Dictionary, "a language has a well-defined centre, but no discernible circumference", δηλ. δεν μπορούμε να πούμε με ακρίβεια που σταματάει. Λέει επίσης ότι το θεμα is not quantifiable with precision. Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα λατινικά και ελληνικά. 

Συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές με τον Nickel. You might or might not get an answer you want to believe, but either way it won't be a good answer..


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2009)

Ιδού απο το μπιμπισί το σχετικό απόσπασμα για τη ματαιότητα κάθε καταμέτρησης.

Newsnight


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Επειδή είμαι κρισταλικός (οπαδός του Ντέιβιντ Κρίσταλ, όχι του Κρυστάλλη), δεν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με αυτές τις σχηματοποιήσεις αριθμοποιήσεις τού English Language WordClock. Ασχολήθηκε πάντως ο Σαραντάκος. Θα ήθελα μόνο να κάνω μια επισήμανση: είχα πει κάπου πιο πάνω ότι μάλλον είναι υπερβολικός ο ισχυρισμός του άρθρου της Wikipedia ότι 25.000 νέες λέξεις προστίθενται στην αγγλική γλώσσα ετησίως. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη τα στοιχεία του ELW («a new word created about every 98 minutes, 14.7 per day»), τότε το νούμερο πέφτει στις 5.365 λέξεις το χρόνο. (Δεν θα ζητήσει υπερωριακή αμοιβή ο Μήτσος της ορολογίας.) Τώρα, το ότι έκριναν ότι η εκατομμυριοστή λέξη της αγγλικής είναι το Web 2.0 (λέξη; και τώωωωρα;) απέχει ελάχιστα από το ωραίο καταληκτικό επιχείρημα στο κείμενό του συνονόματου:
Με μια άλλη όμως μέτρηση, η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει τουλάχιστον 123.456.789 λέξεις. Και ιδού πώς: αρχίστε να μετράτε· κάθε αριθμός είναι και μία λέξη· από το 1 έως το 123.456.789 έχουμε 123.456.789 λέξεις, όπερ έδει δείξαι. 123 εκατομμύρια λέξεις (και κάτι ψιλά) ενώ τα υποτυπώδη αγγλικά έχουν μόνο ένα εκατομμύριο!​


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Με χαρακτηριστική αφροσύνη στον ίδιο τόπο δημοσιεύεται και μια σύντομη λίστα με τον αριθμό των λέξεων που έχουν καμιά δεκαριά γλώσσες. Καμιά τεκμηρίωση, χύμα πράγμα. Η αφροσύνη δεν φτάνει στο σημείο να αναφέρει και την ελληνική γλώσσα (κάτι θα άκουσαν για τους καβγάδες μας).

Περιέργως η ηλίθια λίστα αναδημοσιεύεται σε άρθρο της New York Post, που δεν είναι άσχημο κατά τ' άλλα.
http://www.nypost.com/seven/0516200...mnists/the_english_conquest_169585.htm?page=0


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> η ηλίθια λίστα αναδημοσιεύεται σε άρθρο της New York Post



¿Qué?
Τα ισπανικά έχουν πιο πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο από τα γερμανικά;;;


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 13, 2009)

( Επιστρέφω στην αρχική συζήτηση. )

Πράγματι το να πιάσεις μία-μία τις λέξεις μιας γλώσσας και να ελέγξεις την καταγωγή τους είναι έργο που δεν τελειώνει σε μια ζωή κι μάλλον ούτε και σε μια δεύτερη. 

Σκέφτομαι όμως πως ενδεχομένως αρκεί να πάρουμε και να εξετάσουμε ένα στατιστικό δείγμα όπως κάνουμε σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις που θέλουμε να αποφανθούμε για την σύσταση ενός μεγάλου πληθυσμού.

Φαντάζομαι πως γλωσσολόγοι σε συνεργασία με στατιστικούς αναλυτές θα μπορούσαν να καθορίσουν την μεθοδολογία ενός τέτοιου εγχειρήματος το οποίο θα μπορούσε τελικώς να δώσει μια αρκετά ασφαλή απάντηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> ¿Qué?
> Τα ισπανικά έχουν πιο πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο από τα γερμανικά;;;



Warum nicht?


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 13, 2009)

"English doesn't borrow from other languages; it stalks them down dark alleys, knocks them over and rifles their pockets for loose vocabulary." 
(quotation άγνωστης πατρότητας/μητρότητας)


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 13, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> ¿Qué?
> Τα ισπανικά έχουν πιο πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο από τα γερμανικά;;;



Για τον σκοπό αυτόν πάντως και οι δύο γλώσσες έχουν πιο ευγενικούς τρόπους έκφρασης: cómo αντί για qué (σα να λέμε wie αντί για was).


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> ( Επιστρέφω στην αρχική συζήτηση. )


Κι εγώ θα επιστρέψω όταν θα έχω το βιβλίο του Κωνσταντινίδη. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω το μπέρδεμα στο οποίο οφείλεται η καθυστέρηση.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 13, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Για τον σκοπό αυτόν πάντως και οι δύο γλώσσες έχουν πιο ευγενικούς τρόπους έκφρασης: cómo αντί για qué (σα να λέμε wie αντί για was).



Και λοιπόν;


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 13, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Και λοιπόν;



Λοιπόν αν είχες γράψει στα Ελληνικά θα είχες πει

"Ορίστε;"

ή ίσως

"Πώς είπατε;"

πάντως όχι

"Τί;"

Και παρομοίως στα Γερμανικά και στα Ισπανικά. Εκτός αν οι κακοί τρόποι ήταν συνειδητή απόφαση και όχι αποτέλεσμα άγνοιας.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 13, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Λοιπόν αν είχες γράψει στα Ελληνικά θα είχες πει
> "Ορίστε;"
> ή ίσως
> "Πώς είπατε;"








¿Qué?


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 13, 2009)

Εντάξει, κατάλαβα. Δεν μιλάς Ισπανικά και τις τρεις λέξεις που ξέρεις τις έμαθες βλέποντας καρικατούρες των μεσογειακών λαών...


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 13, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Εντάξει, κατάλαβα. Δεν μιλάς Ισπανικά και τις τρεις λέξεις που ξέρεις τις έμαθες βλέποντας καρικατούρες των μεσογειακών λαών...


Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ προτιμώ να μην το γράψω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2009)

Πίσω στο θέμα του νήματος, αν και όχι ακριβώς, από τον Νάσο Βαγενά, στο χτεσινό Βήμα:

Συνέχειες και ασυνέχειες 

Ανάμεσα στις παράπλευρες απώλειες που έχει προκαλέσει η ελληνική «εμφύλια σύγκρουση πολιτισμών» (η σύρραξη μεταξύ των εθνικιστών και των αντεθνικιστών- βλ. την επιφυλλίδα μου της 29.4.07) είναι και οι σχετικές με την ελληνική γλώσσα. Οι ελληνοκεντρικοί κήρυκες της ιδέας του έθνους ως ενός καθ΄ ολοκληρίαν φυσικού οργανισμού, πιστεύοντας ότι το ελληνικό έθνος είναι το περιούσιο έθνος του Θεού, αναγνωρίζουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα την ιδιότητα μιας «τέλειας γλώσσας», της «ανώτερης γλώσσας που μιλήθηκε και γράφτηκε ποτέ», και διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους σε οποιαδήποτε «σπίλωση» της καθαρότητάς της. Οι θιασώτες της βεβαιότητας ότι το έθνος είναι μια εξ ολοκλήρου τεχνητή κατασκευή, που εμφανίζεται ως αποτέλεσμα μιας συγκεκριμένης ιστορικής συγκυρίας, πιστεύουν ότι «η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν διαφέρει από καμιά άλλη». Οι πρώτοι, ταυτίζοντας πλήρως γλώσσα και έθνος, τοποθετούν την εμφάνιση του ελληνικού έθνους την εποχή της εμφάνισης της ελληνικής γλώσσας και διαπιστώνουν την αδιάσπαστη ιστορική συνέχεια του ελληνισμού. Οι δεύτεροι θεωρώντας τη σχέση γλώσσας και έθνους όχι πρωτεύουσα και οδηγώντας την αμφισβήτηση της ιστορικής συνέχειας του ελληνισμού ως την πεποίθηση ότι οι Νεοέλληνες δεν υπήρχαν ως έθνος πριν από την εποχή του Διαφωτισμού, αμφισβητούν και τη συνέχεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας («η συνέχεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας δεν είναι δεδομένη» γράφει ο ένας· για τον «μύθο της ελληνικής γλωσσικής συνέχειας» μιλάει ο άλλος). Η γλώσσα είναι ο σημαντικότερος παράγοντας στη δημιουργία εθνικής συνείδησης. Αδιάρρηκτη ιστορική συνέχεια μιας γλώσσας δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά αδιάρρηκτη εθνική συνείδηση· και ρήξη στη συνέχεια μιας εθνικής συνείδησης δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά ρήξη στη συνέχεια της γλώσσας της. Τις διαπιστώσεις αυτές, που βγαίνουν από την απροκατάληπτη μελέτη της Ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας, έρχεται να επιβεβαιώσει το βιβλίο *Greco antico, neogreco e italiano* (εκδόσεις Ζanichelli) της λέκτορος του Πανεπιστημίου του Μιλάνου Αμαλίας Κολώνια και του νεοελληνιστή καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου της Πάντοβα Μάσιμο Πέρι, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα. Πρόκειται για ένα λεξικό των δανείων και των παραλληλισμών ανάμεσα στην ελληνική και την ιταλική γλώσσα, το οποίο έχει σκοπό να γνωρίσει στους Ιταλούς «εκείνα τα ελληνικά που γνωρίζουν χωρίς να το ξέρουν». Η αξία του βιβλίου δεν βρίσκεται μόνο στο πλούσιο λεξικογραφικό υλικό που αποθησαυρίζει αλλά και στη μακρά εισαγωγή τού Μάσιμο Πέρι (ανατυπούμενη αυτοτελώς θα συγκροτούσε ένα βιβλίο), η οποία αποτελεί σημαντική συμβολή στην ιστοριογραφία της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας. Ο Πέρι δίνει ένα πανόραμα της απανταχού νεοελληνικής, καθώς επίσης και των άλλων γλωσσών του ελλαδικού χώρου, παρακολουθεί τη ροή της ιταλικής στην ελληνική γλώσσα και εξετάζει τη διείσδυση της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην ιταλική χερσόνησο από το τέλος της λατινικής (7ος αιώνας) ως την εμφάνιση της ιταλικής γλώσσας (10ος αιώνας) και από εκεί ως σήμερα.

Οι περισσότεροι από τους νεοελληνισμούς της ιταλικής, σημειώνει ο Πέρι, βρίσκονται στις διαλέκτους, ενώ αρκετοί εντοπίζονται στην κοινή ιταλική. Αν σε αυτούς προστεθούν οι πολυάριθμοι επιστημονικοί νεολογισμοί που έχουν παραχθεί με βάση την αρχαία ελληνική, μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι «ο κάθε Ιταλός γνωρίζει ανεπιγνώστως 7.000 περίπου ελληνικές λέξεις, οι οποίες διπλασιάζονται αν προστεθούν οι παράγωγες και οι συγγενικές και επαναδιπλασιάζονται, αν υπολογιστούν οι λέξεις των διαλέκτων και της κοινής ελληνικής που έπαψαν να χρησιμοποιούνται κατά τη διάρκεια του 20ού αιώνα».

Καθώς το θέμα της εθνικής συνέχειας ή ασυνέχειας δεν είναι άσχετο με το θέμα της γλώσσας, και οι επί του θέματος συζητήσεις μας είναι, εκατέρωθεν, ιδεοληπτικά φορτισμένες (η πεποίθηση της ανυπαρξίας νεοελληνικού έθνος πριν από την εποχή της νεωτερικότητας δεν είναι λιγότερο ιδεολογηματική από την πεποίθηση της αδιάσπαστης ιστορικής συνέχειας του ελληνισμού), οι απόψεις επιφανών ξένων ελληνιστών, οι οποίοι δεν θα μπορούσαν να επικριθούν για ελληνοκεντρισμό και αποστρέφονται, όπως ο Πέρι, τους εθνικισμούς, αποκτούν ένα ιδιαίτερο βάρος. «Πώς συνέβη», ρωτά ο Πέρι, «και η ελληνική, η κατ΄ εξοχήν πολιτισμική γλώσσα», που κυριάρχησε από την αρχαία ως και τη βυζαντινή εποχή στα Βαλκάνια και σε ευρύτατες περιοχές της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου, «σήμερα μιλιέται μόνο από 12-13 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους; Η λατινική δεν μπορεί να καυχηθεί για μια παράδοση πιο πλούσια ούτε για ευρύτερη διάδοση. Γιατί λοιπόν η λατινική κατέκτησε την Ευρώπη και έφτασε ως την Αμερική και την Αυστραλία, ενώ η ελληνική συρρικνώθηκε βαθμιαία στα σύνορα της σημερινής Ελλάδας;». «Η αιτία», απαντά ο Πέρι, «βρίσκεται πιθανώς στο γεγονός ότι η ιστορία της ελληνικής είναι ένα continuum κυριαρχούμενο από την εμμονή της συνέχειας. Σε τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια δεν βρίσκουμε ποτέ ένα κενό, μια ρήξη συγκρίσιμη με εκείνη που συνέβη ανάμεσα στη λατινική και τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες. Την αιτία, με άλλα λόγια, φαίνεται να μας τη δίνει το Ευαγγέλιο: ο σπόρος πρέπει να πεθάνει για να δώσει καρπό. Η λατινική πέθανε γεννώντας τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες. Η ελληνική δεν πέθανε, δεν φάνηκε ποτέ ικανή να πεθάνει».

Η γλωσσική συνέχεια θέτει ένα θέμα πολιτισμικής συνέχειας, για το οποίο παραπέμπω στο βιβλίο του Σβορώνου _Το ελληνικό έθνος_.

Ο κ. Νάσος Βαγενάς είναι καθηγητής της Θεωρίας και Κριτικής της Λογοτεχνίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.​


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Ρομαντικό τον βλέπω τον Ιταλό. 
Η λατινική και τα παράγωγά της κυριάρχησαν γιατί ήταν μητρική κι όχι ξένη γλώσσα της Ισπανίας ή της Γαλλίας. Αν η ανατολική αυτοκρατορία δεν είχε παρατήσει τα λατινικά (που θα ήταν πρακτικά αδύνατο να τα συντηρήσει από κάποιο σημείο και μετά ούτως ή άλλως), μπορεί τα ελληνικά να ήταν ακόμα πιο περιορισμένα. 
Επιπλέον στη λατινόφωνη δύση δεν υπήρξε καμιά μαζική εισροή Τούρκων, π.χ. (κι οι άραβες λίγο έμειναν) αλλά μεταξύ τους φαγώνονταν για αιώνες 
Να πώς τα λέει η βίκι


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα κατά πόσο υπάρχουν ελληνογενείς λέξεις που δεν απαντούν στα Ελληνικά ή λατινογενείς που δεν απαντούν στα Λατινικά.



Πολύ καλή ερώτηση. Επειδή το ζήτημα με απασχολεί, μερικές σκέψεις δικές μου. Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα τη λέξη phytoremediation. Αποτελείται από το ελληνικής προέλευσης φυτό- και το λατινικής προέλευσης remedium. H λέξη έχει *μεταφραστεί *στα Ελληνικά ως φυτοαποκατάσταση ή φυτοεξυγίανση. Είναι Ελληνική; Όχι. Είναι Λατινική; Όχι. Αγγλική είναι. Γεννήθηκε και δημιουργήθηκε στα Αγγλικά (απ' όσο ξέρω). Θα την χαρακτηρίζαμε ελληνογενή λόγω του πρώτου συνθετικού; Ίσως.

Πότε μια λέξη θεωρείται ότι προέρχεται από μια γλώσσα; Χαζό το ερώτημα, αλλά προφανώς έχει σημασία. Η απάντηση: όταν την έχει γεννήσει αυτή η γλώσσα. Το πρόβλημα όμως με μεγάλο αριθμό λέξεων ελληνικής προέλευσης στο Αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο είναι ότι πρόκειται για νεολογισμούς τεχνικής ή επιστημονικής φύσεως. Άρα, δεν μπορούν να πιστωθούν στην Ελληνική. 

Πότε μια γλώσσα εμπλουτίζει μια άλλη γλώσσα; Όταν παρέχει λέξεις ή πρωτότυπες έννοιες και ιδέες; Και τα δύο. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, τα Αγγλικά έχουν δανειστεί τόσο τη λέξη, όσο και την έννοια ή ιδέα που αυτή αντιπροσωπεύει (π.χ. academy, amnesty κ.ο.κ.). Σε άλλες όμως περιπτώσεις και ειδικά στις περιπτώσεις νεολογισμών, αυτό που δανείζεται η Αγγλική από την Ελληνική είναι μόνο η πρώτη ύλη και τίποτα παραπάνω. Πρώτα δημιουργεί ο νους την έννοια και μετά βρίσκει τα κατάλληλα υλικά για την υλοποίησή της. Και στο συντριπτικό ποσοστό των ελληνογενών νεολογισμών της Αγγλικής, αυτό που έχουν προσφέρει τα Ελληνικά είναι απλά η πρώτη ύλη. Άρα, μπορούμε να συμπεριλαμβάνουμε και τους ελληνογενείς νεολογισμούς στα δάνεια; Όταν η Αγγλική δανείζεται το phyto-, δανείζεται την έννοια; Όχι. Δανείζεται κάτι που τη βολεύει για να δώσει μορφή στην ιδέα της. Προσφέρεται η Ελληνική για κάτι τέτοιο; Φυσικά, όπως και η Λατινική. Αλλά είναι αμφίβολο αν τέτοιες λέξεις μπορούν να πιστωθούν στην Ελληνική, ειδικά όταν η ίδια λέξη δεν απαντούσε στην Ελληνική κατά τη γένεσή της (π.χ. αεροναυτική).


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2009)

Χωρίς να επεκταθώ τώρα, να συμφωνήσω ότι είναι καλό το ερώτημα και καλή και η απάντηση, που δείχνει και πόσο μάταιο είναι να προσπαθούμε να μετρήσουμε αριθμητικά τις επιδράσεις. Ο Κωνσταντινίδης π.χ. στο λεξικό του περιλαμβάνει τις λέξεις _telephone_ και _telescope_, που σχηματίστηκαν και οι δύο από ελληνικής προέλευσης συνθετικά, ενώ δεν περιλαμβάνει την _television_, που είναι μισή-μισή. Καμία βέβαια δεν είναι λέξη που πήραν κατευθείαν από την Ελληνική, όπως π.χ. η _αστρονομία_. Είναι φανερή η επιρροή της Ελληνικής και της Λατινικής, αλλά, αν περάσουμε στην αριθμολογία, τι κάνουμε; Πού θα δώσουμε το _television_; Μισή λέξη στα ελληνικά και μισή στα λατινικά; Γελοιότητες.


----------

